# Chihiros A Series LED any good?



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I do and have good success with them.
I used 2 on a 15 gallon tank and was able to grow Elatine hydropiper, Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini' and Gratiola viscidula .
Regards

Regards[/quote]
I should add that the intensity was at about 50% on each fixture


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I replaced the stock light on my Fluval Spec V which I'd had running for 3 years. At the same time I started dosing Excel and now have some brown algae starting on plants in addition to a patch of bluegreen on the gravel. I'm only running the light on the lowest 2 settings since the fish flip out on the higher settings. Hope I haven't made a mistake with the light being too bright for the tank. I don't run c02, figured the Excel would be enough. Do you have any suggestions charlie 1?


----------

